# Jackson Lake. Heather Garland Benefit and Robby Berry's Pot Tournament.



## Perkins (Apr 7, 2009)

Just a reminder that Heather Garland's benefit tournament is this weekend April 11th at Jackson out of Berry's $110 a boat and Robby Berry is having one also. Both out of Berry's. I know Scott has a lot of door prizes and give  away's to.call Scott to register 678-776-8803 or pay at the ramp.


----------

